# 211K EHD Program Guide Not Updating



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I am having problem with my 211K EHD. (activated as a DVR) The program guide is not updating beyond 2 days. If I browse the guide beyond 2 days I get a message that says the program guide is outdated and asks to update. It updates successfully but nothing changes in the guide. I have also rebooted the box with no change?

Suggestions?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Do you have a dish pointed to either 119 or 72.7? Those slots carry the EEPG for the Western and Eastern arcs.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes I do. The guide finally updated after 4 tries. Not sure what the hangup was.


----------

